# Switchable Magnets



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

For those of you that aren't familiar with them. A switchable magnet is a really useful gadget. 
It consists of two magnets. The inner magnet is circular. The outer magnet is annular shape and fits closely around the inner magnet. 
In a certain angular rotation position of the outer magnet, the two magnetic fields align. This produces a strong magnetic field. If the outer magnet is turned 90 degrees the magnetic fields oppose and the device becomes non-magnetic. Note: there are no batteries or external power required.

These devices are very handy for quickly setting limit stops on router tables, miter saws and table saws.

In the Oct issue of the Rockler Catalog they are shown on page 30 for only $60.99 plus shipping and handling charge. So you too can also be the proud owner of this device for about $70. Be the first on your block to amaze your friends and family.

OR !! 

Go to Harbor Frieght and buy a 'multi-position Magnetic base with fine adjustment'. The item number is 05645. The cost is some where around $10. 

If you like you can send the difference in cost to me.:dance3:

Ben


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought a magnetic featherboard for the table saw last week as well as a switchable magnet. I plan to buy a few more this week.

They make it so easy to attach featherboards, jigs etc to the table saw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I've owned a switchable magnetic base for my metal lathe for many years, I hadn't until reading this post heard of feather boards using this technology. James, how much did you pay and from where, I'll have to check the postage to get one from Rockler.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Featherboard.*



harrysin said:


> Whilst I've owned a switchable magnetic base for my metal lathe for many years, I hadn't until reading this post heard of feather boards using this technology. James, how much did you pay and from where, I'll have to check the postage to get one from Rockler.



Magswitch® Universal Featherboard : CARBA-TEC

You may also buy the magnets by themselves and add your own featherboard. I will be going to Hare and Forbes after lunch to purchase a couple more magnets.

http://www.carbatec.com.au/magswitch-magjigs_c20286

http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Magswitch-Jig


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for those links James, I just tried to order one of the universal featherboards but Carba-tec's web site is up the creek so I'll order one tomorrow by phone.
Because I have a cast Iron router table and steel Triton saw table it will be fine for both.


----------



## Peohguy (Oct 22, 2012)

My experience with Harbor Freight is you usually get what you pay for, but if it's a non-critical item it may be ok. A magnet is a magnet right. Not if you want a good one. Just like the saying "who can screw up a breakfast?" as your leaning over over the can shouting for Orourk.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Dennis, sometimes you get what you pay for. But there are other times where the higher priced item is ridiculously over priced.

IMO, $60 for a featherboard with 2 magnets is highway robbery. $10 seems like a more realistic price.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> Dennis, sometimes you get what you pay for. But there are other times where the higher priced item is ridiculously over priced.
> 
> IMO, $60 for a featherboard with 2 magnets is highway robbery. $10 seems like a more realistic price.


If it were just 2 magnets, I'd agree. But it is a _little_ more complex than that! 

I was looking at an over $200.00 hammer the other day! Now that's overpriced! I can't think of anything that would make it worth that to me.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Peohguy said:


> My experience with Harbor Freight is you usually get what you pay for, but if it's a non-critical item it may be ok. A magnet is a magnet right. Not if you want a good one. Just like the saying "who can screw up a breakfast?" as your leaning over over the can shouting for Orourk.


Morning Dennis

I see that you are wary of dealing with Harbor Freight. I agree that you must shop with caution. Their air hoses are junk so are their plastic body clamps and their sanding belts. However they are a good source of things like shop rags, safety glasses, ear protectors, metal rules, framing squares etc.

Regarding their Magnetic Bases -- They produce 45 lbs of force. They can be clamped on flat or round metal surfaces. They are completely encased in metal and sealed. They are dead simple and have a decent quality external off-on switch.

Pull them up on Harbor Freight's web sight and have a look. Let me close by stating that I don't have any relationship with Harbor Freight, but a good deal is still a good deal.

Regards
Ben


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

This is about the ONLY thing I regret about my granite topped table saw... can't use magnets of any kind on it. I've seen these, not at HF, but other places, and thought they could be very usefull.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

IIRC, magnets don't stick to my table saw's surface. I will check again, because those HF switched magnets are in my price range. Thanks for the tip Ben.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Thanks for those links James, I just tried to order one of the universal featherboards but Carba-tec's web site is up the creek so I'll order one tomorrow by phone.
> Because I have a cast Iron router table and steel Triton saw table it will be fine for both.


Yes, Harry, Carba-tec's site has been very slow for a few weeks now.

I am going to make my own featherboards and use the magnets to 'clamp' them to the table. Can also be used on the band saw....


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I promise you, this is absolutely my last comment concerning Switchable Magnets.

I just opened an e-mail from Incremental Tools. They offer a package deal comprising a Magnetic Base, Dial gauge and case for $49.95. Now for fear of law suits I offer the following as my personal observation without any proof whatever.

The Magnetic Base and associated clamps appear to be identical to the HF item previously discussed. The size, shape, on- off switch, and even the color of the label appear to be identical. 

Whether the price differential versus the addition of the indicator gauge and carrying case is a good deal I leave to you to decide.

Ben


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Ben, this is your thread. You can post as much as you like in it! Cheers.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Thanks for those links James, I just tried to order one of the universal featherboards but Carba-tec's web site is up the creek so I'll order one tomorrow by phone.
> Because I have a cast Iron router table and steel Triton saw table it will be fine for both.


Harry, This will probably not worry you, as you have so many tools....

The Mag-switches I bought said to drill a 30mm hole to set them into the timber.
I went and bought a cheap set of metric Forstner bits from Bunnings and drilled my 30mm hole.

The mag-switches were 31.7mm wide.....:'(

So I re-drilled with a 1 1/4" bit from my previous set. This was a bit too wide and the switches are loose in the holes. This is not a problem once the switches are screwed to the jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry, This will probably not worry you, as you have so many tools....
> 
> The Mag-switches I bought said to drill a 30mm hole to set them into the timber.
> I went and bought a cheap set of metric Forstner bits from Bunnings and drilled my 30mm hole.
> ...


Would you believe it James, I ordered the featherboard yesterday and it arrived this morning from Carba-Tec and the cost was $39.00 plus $8.60 freight.
I'm delighted with it because in little more than the blink of an eye it can be moved between the band saw, table saw, router table and I nearly forgot, the jointer.
My thanks to Ben. for starting this thread and to you James for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My home made featherboards....I am keeping the other pair of Mag-switches for another jig I am making.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I've read about mag switches etc, mag this mag that, but ignored em because my router table top and fence is aluminum, as is my table saw


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm saddened Lee that you are being deprived of this great product.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> My home made featherboards....I am keeping the other pair of Mag-switches for another jig I am making.


They really are nicely made James, your skills are on an exponential curve north.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

my table saw must be aluminum also, because magnets do not stick to it either.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Closing them out at home depot*

Was just in HD this morning, I was able to find one on clearance... I wish I had paid that for the first one!

If you're lucky and fast, maybe yours has one too.


----------

